# OWNERS photos...please read guidelines



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Please post what you want, any inane drivel is welcome. Please take no notice of any guidelines that members asked for when the thread was set up.
EDIT:-Guidelines edited because peolple were taking no notice so they were a waste of time and effort. Thanks to the people who helped set them up, and thnks to the people who ignored them and posted cr*p.
*Just a postscript:* Please use a photo hosting service that will keep the photo alive for a while. If the photo link dies because your photo hosting service drops it, I will delete the post... no point having a bunch of red X boxes in the thread. Michael




_Modified by swordfish1 at 5:35 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Right, my EOS








and








VW EOS 2.0 TFSI Sport, Black leather interior, 18" chicagos, Cruise control, Ipod adaptor, Windstop.
Owned by Male 37 year old train driver.


_Modified by swordfish1 at 12:23 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Alright, here's my Eos.
















2.0FSI black with red cloth interior. Extras include dual-zone climate control, wind-blocker, and the "alu package".
For more pictures or if you wanna post comments about the car, go here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 


_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 9:41 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Here's my Eos 2.0 TFSI
Silver Essence, Black leather, parking sensors, climate control, Bi-xenon, Luxury pack, Multifunction steering wheel, Wind deflector, RCD 300 8 speakers, 18" Chiqago rims with
sport suspension, Alarm with interior protection, Aluminium-look pedals - clutch, brake and accelerator, Flat tyre indicator, Brushed aluminium decorative inserts in dash and centre console,Footwell illumination, front and rear, Heated front seats.
Male: 28
Graphic Designer


















_Modified by bjorngra at 12:22 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Here is my car - Island Gray with Black Leather
I could not be happier


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

My girlfriends car - Paprika Red Sport Pkg
Delivery Day:








After LeMans Wheels and Chrome Mirror Caps:


----------



## CharmCity (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*






_Modified by CharmCity at 11:50 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (flheat)*

*Shaka and Bef's EOS*
Island Gray on Titan Black 2.0T
Full Gallery:
http://www.arijaycomet.com/cars/ambient/


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Pictures of our EOS in a parking deck!*

Took some pics tonight.. a bunch of them are blurry b/c I didnt use a tripod in the relatively low-light conditions.... maybe i'll try again soon... meanwhile...
Full Gallery:
http://www.arijaycomet.com/cars/ambient/
My faves....


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Pictures of our EOS in a parking deck! (Shaka)*

If your Eos turns out anything like your R32, I cant wait to see whats in store!!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Bef)*

Here's mine! I am checking in. 2007 EOS 2.0T DSG Black Exterior/ Beige Interior with Sport Package.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Pictures of our EOS in a parking deck! (stompy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stompy* »_If your Eos turns out anything like your R32, I cant wait to see whats in store!!









Since it is my wife's car it wont probably be too crazy .. then again if you look at her LAST CAR, I guess you could say we're still pretty crazy...








PS: See sig, the NB is for sale ... movin' onto new stuff for her..


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Pictures of our EOS in a parking deck! (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_
Since it is my wife's car it wont probably be too crazy .. then again if you look at her LAST CAR, I guess you could say we're still pretty crazy...








PS: See sig, the NB is for sale ... movin' onto new stuff for her..
I was just thinking about the NB. Good luck with the Eos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davidg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (darien)*

Here it is 1 week old ,, and loving it


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*EOS Sport 3.2 V6* FSI 6spd DSG Island Grey








17" Westwood wheels / Cruise control / DVD navigation with 'Dynaudio' Soundpack and USB connection / Rain sensor / Paddle controls / Electrically foldable door mirrors / Heated Vienna leather seats / Automatic home lighting function / Dusk sensor automatic driving lights, blah blah.


_Modified by hulahoops at 9:26 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## jaybhai (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*









Look how happy I am...it's like I have my own Transformer!
2007 EOS 2.0T DSG, Island Gray paint, Titan Black leather, 18" Samarkand wheels


_Modified by jaybhai at 5:18 PM 11-29-2006_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*great photo gallery of EOS!*

http://www.autospies.com/news/...-8451


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: great photo gallery of EOS! (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_http://www.autospies.com/news/...-8451

Do people read? The thread was started just for photos with no comments so we don't have to trawl thro other items to see members rides. There are plenty of threads, why not keep this one for what it was intended
*Please read initial post.*
Quite happy for this post to be deleted by the way.


----------



## Alfisti_GR (Nov 2, 2006)

*EOS from Greece*

I just received my 2,0 TFSI EOS, red paprika, beige nappa leather. 17" solitude


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

[for some reason my photos are not showing up. i'll reupload them tonight. sorry]


_Modified by emdeesee at 10:41 AM 12-14-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS from Greece (Alfisti_GR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alfisti_GR* »_I just received my 2,0 TFSI EOS, red paprika, beige nappa leather. 17" solitude

Vlachakis
I'm not trying to be a pain, but you're only supposed to post two pictures of your Eos in this thread.
Damir


----------



## Alfisti_GR (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS from Greece (BigFoot-74205)*

Sorry, but actually I send shortcuts not photos.
My problem is that I don't kmow which one to delte.


----------



## VWGURL602 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: EOS from Greece (Alfisti_GR)*


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark?
Good idea of WMF. Over to you, mine's too dirty.
John


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Normally i hate cross-posting.......
OK, here we go with EOS by EOS








Full Size (3.3MB) 
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos/IMG_1598.JPG








Full Size (2.8MB) 
http://www.golden-hind.com/eos/IMG_1597.JPG


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

She was just washed and simonized today, so I might be doing another photoshoot tomorrow in which case, I'll change the pics up.
To view the rest of this set, check the link in my signature.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Great photos, health to drive. 600 miles up since last Friday night, fed up washing it in our weather already!
John


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Well I have had it for two weeks now and could not be more pleased. Have not yet put very many miles on the clock (less than 400) but each one has been a pleasure.
I cleaned it today and, although the weather was not wonderful, I took some photographs and here they are:
























There are some more photographs here:
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...p.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...p.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...p.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...y.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...n.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i104.photobucket.com/al...e.jpg


_Modified by Steve_UK at 8:40 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Steve_UK)*

That's an outstanding individual car Steve. In your list of picture links, could you add a closeup of the steering wheel buttons. I looked at the very last picture, It looks to me as if you have an updated steering wheel with actual discreet buttons, rather than a single flat area with deformable surfaces to act as buttons. Looks like an improvement to me.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:36 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for the comments. I am truly so very pleased with the car - although the cornsilk beige Nappa is going to take some keeping clean!!!
The buttons on the steering wheel are separate entities not merely molded into the body of the wheel. I hope these make that point clear:
















Regards, Steve


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Steve_UK)*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jnhashmi)*

Very Clever...


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jnhashmi)*

Awesome photo!


----------



## domext (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

I picked mine up yesterday








2.0T, DSG, sports package, nav system, parking sensor, black interior








Not the greatest picture. My husband took it while I was filling out paperwork. I'll get a better one later.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Steve_UK)*

Steve,
Great looking car. So, pray tell, what are the differences with your Individual? I didn't even know we could order them in the UK. Is it an import? 
John


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Steve_UK)*

hey steve,nice car mate,how did you find the windblocker? pics of my car coming soon..silver essence,red nappa.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (andythai)*

I found the windblocker worked extremely well, although it's January and I picked the car up on the 13th!! So I've not had the roof down very much - only one day in fact.
Regards, Steve


----------



## E. Ninis (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: EOS from Greece (Alfisti_GR)*

Another Eos from Greece...


----------



## E. Ninis (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: EOS from Greece (E. Ninis)*

and another photo of the interior


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is my 1.6 FSI manual, Silver Essence with 17” Westwood wheels, Titanium Black Vienna leathers, Rear wind blocker and individual fender emblems!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*when she's in the mood*

Island Grey in a sunny mood 








Cold and misty mood










_Modified by just-jean at 7:46 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: when she's in the mood (just-jean)*

Finally 
















_Modified by GurnyGub at 2:28 PM 2-11-2007_

_Modified by GurnyGub at 2:29 PM 2-11-2007_
Mark, easy on the revlon comments!


_Modified by GurnyGub at 2:31 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: when she's in the mood (GurnyGub)*

John
Beautiful looking car, still dripping from the pre-photograph cleaning by the looks of it...
Just out of curiousity can you post a picture of the area around the accelerator pedal on a RHD DSG Vehicle. 
BTW did you ever sort the USB adaptor out ?
-Mark
-Mark


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:47 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark,
Thanks, forensics got me though.
John


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_A thread for owners to post up to 2 photos of their cars so we can admire them without having to search through a gallery.
1 Please only post photos of YOUR car so we don't get clogged up with photos from dealerships etc
2 No more than two photos of each car. If you wish to change a photo, delete one before adding the other.
3 Try to make them a "decent" quality








4 If you wish, add a desciption of additions and modifications and possibly personal info.
5 Please don't add posts without photos. This is so we don't get "nice car" comments. We know it's a nice car... it's an EOS!!!!!















*Just a postscript:* Please use a photo hosting service that will keep the photo alive for a while. If the photo link dies because your photo hosting service drops it, I will delete the post... no point having a bunch of red X boxes in the thread. Michael

_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:16 AM 12-3-2006_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark
Will do. VWUK told my dealer that there were 'issues' with USBs, and would come back to them. I haven't checked Michael's compatibility list with what I have yet.
Bruce
Did I break one of the 5 commandments?
John


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: when she's in the mood (GurnyGub)*

very nice combination,thats the first time ive seen red nappa with another colour apart from silver essence.mines coming in about 10 days







silver essence,red nappa etc etc.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (davidg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidg* »_Here it is 1 week old ,, and loving it







































I want one like this but they don't have the same trim level here in Canada! I love the interior and rims and if I could buy one like your's but black in Canada I would do it in a minute!


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Here's my 1 1/2 month old baby...I should mention that it has gone through quite a few rains and I've had no problems so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I simply love it.
















And here's on a beautiful sunny day...


















_Modified by tannita16 at 1:24 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (tannita16)*

Hi Rosanna,
Welcome to the forum.
Your image links don't appear to be active.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (tannita16)*

Very nice, very nice indeed.
Ours comes home Saturday, unfortunately, not to nice sunny weather like you are having.
Kevin


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (just4fun)*

I tried to put the pictures again (it's funny because when I posted them last night they did show up







).
Well I hope this time they'll stay!
Good luck on your arrival!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Rosanna


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (tannita16)*

Well, this thread has become exactly how I didn't want it when I started it up.
Inane "wow, what a nice car" comments and general chat.
*I remember asking people what they wanted on the thread before posting the guidelines, so thanks to all who just ignored them!*














Dave
No need to post comments on what I've just posted as it will just add to the ramblings already on here, making the thread even worse.



_Modified by swordfish1 at 8:40 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave
Hands up to that, guilty as charged, even answering your no picture post! But people want to comment, and then you thank them and...
This is the best Eos site, I think you might agree. However a weak point that you're highlighting is the lack of a separate GALLERY thread for owners to refer to, and without the need for 'bumping' up to the top again and again, more like the sponsors' pole positions.
We could then have TECH subsections up there like 'roof', 'audio', 'leak' etc., and INTRO for the new owners, and INANE for those who choose to be. You get the picture (but not only!). If someone asks a question on this thread whaddayado? The VW Eos Club has them I think.
Michael
May we have separate sections? Is this do-able?
John


_Modified by GurnyGub at 1:53 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Guidelines edited to fit the thread.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (domext)*

Well, finally got the car, here are my photos. 
Sorry I can't provide a beautiful exotic background like many of the other posters.
































Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 8:45 AM 2-18-2007_

_Modified by just4fun at 4:56 PM 3-18-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 11:08 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Here is a pic of my Eos
2.0 Turbo direct fuel injection gas engine, manual 6-speed enjoyment =D
Black w/ black leatherette interior
Climatronic air; VW rubber winter mats (Gummimatten); VW first aid kit, warning triangle, warning vest, coat hanger.
born 10/25, shares birthday with Picasso; Georges Bizet- composer of opera "Carmen"; Minnie Pearl
small oem retro-fits on the way, including mud splashguards.








chilling with the herd...
















William


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*A Pic of my...*

CA 2.0 T EOS.
Brand New - just did it´s First hundred Miles cruising around SoCal








More Pics to follow.
Freund


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: A Pic of my... (Freund)*

Swordfish is going to kick me in the jimmy for posting comments but I can't resist this one.
Freund, your Eos is nice and all but nobody is EVER going to notice it if you keep it parked next to that incredible 550 Spyder. One of my favorite cars of all time by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Finally! I'm an owner, too!*

















2007 EOS 2.0T, 6MT, Sport Package, Dynaudio, Thunder Blue on Cornsilk Beige!










_Modified by smith46 at 12:05 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Finally! I'm an owner, too! (smith46)*

Congrats EVERYONE on your new cars!







Hopefully you'll enjoy your babies as much as I have, and hopefully will continue into the coming years!
Cheers to all!


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

:lol:






























_Modified by Siriusly at 11:23 AM 2-22-2007_


_Modified by Siriusly at 11:24 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Siriusly)*

Hi Jason:
Welcome to the forum! I see that Ed Murphy has still not sold their Phaeton (note upper right corner of photo)...


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi, thanks for the nice welcome








And yeah...that phaeton has been there for a long time...I'm waiting for the "free" sign to go up.


----------



## lucanaut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (darien)*

At long last - here is ours. 2.0T 6-speed manual (YEAH!), Eismeer Blue/Cornsilk Beige interior with Sports Package, Navigation System, and iPOD adapter.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I see that Ed Murphy has still not sold their Phaeton (note upper right corner of photo)...









That is crazy -- that same Phaeton was there back when my wife/I visited Chicago last fall (Auguest) for the CVO Treffen car show event. That is a sad commentary that it has not yet been sold. Tsk tsk!


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

nice pics, i want an eos now.


----------



## jaminphoto (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

My two week old EOS. She's been fabolous so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
more here http://ricardojamin.net/other/eos/


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jaminphoto)*

Another Bay Area owner.... Welcome..


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jaminphoto)*

Oh - beautiful Location!
This is Pigeon Point, off the Cabrillo Highway.
The perfect area to take your EOS to








Congrats!
Freund


----------



## jaminphoto (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*

thanks. I think the bay area weather lends itself very well for EOS owner








Freund, sharp eye. It was very windy though when I was there. But it was comfy with the climatronic and heated seat, I was reluctant to get out of the car








--ricardo


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jaminphoto)*

FINALLY took delivery of my 3.2 this past Monday. I am beyond words enamored and keep finding new things to love. Just wanted to post 2 pix from a recent (obnoxious) photo-shoot in front of Gucci on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills.








and








...more to come with each mod' planned


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Grafixx101)*

Excellent pictures. My compliments.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Grafixx101)*

Great looking car Brian, and superb photography too. Thanks.
Michael


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (PanEuropean)*

Very nice.
Are the mirrors stock? or did you add the chrome?


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (gdevitry)*

Thanks everyone. It's been a joy to drive and learn about. Thank you all for your help in giving me information so when I did take delivery, I was well versed in how to do things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Very nice.
Are the mirrors stock? or did you add the chrome?









Nope, they're stock. There is a bit of a reflection from the Gucci store, so it might appear to look chrome. I am on the fence as to whether to add the chrome "caps" or not . . we'll see.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Grafixx101)*

Nice car, GREAT pics, Congrats
Kevin


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (just4fun)*

Here's my 3.2... 30% Ceramic tint and a fully custom clear bra. Can't see the bra, but that's the point right?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

aren't you concerned about the magnifying qualities of the tint that was shown here?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (familydub)*

FamilyDub:
Here's a link to the post that Arthur refers to: Tint on Eos. It's not an Eos specific issue, the same problem would arise with any car if the inside surface of the tinting film was reflective, the top was left down, and the windows were left up. You might want to have a look at that post, though.
Michael


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (PanEuropean)*

hum, sorry but, what's a bra ?


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Were these absent from the Euro market or something?

Oh yes, we missed out on those in the UK. Fortunately.
Always reminded me of people who leave the plastic covers over their seats to 'protect' them


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (familydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *familydub* »_Here's my 3.2... 30% Ceramic tint and a fully custom clear bra. Can't see the bra, but that's the point right?


Congrats, Nice car, and what a great color choice!
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

There was more than a few people who installed these "bras" only to find their car had rusted out underneath them when they finally removed them several years later. So much for protection.
The material used to manufacture them changed over the years and they were eventually designed to ventilate so the moisture could dry out underneath them.
Kevin








Note: I'm talking about the ugly black vinyl bras, not the clear ones.


_Modified by just4fun at 1:20 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (just4fun)*

Yes, thank goodness they disappeared off the market............... OH NO! VW is road testing a retro bra!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Gadgeteer1066)*

Now that is "protection" that would make any guidence counselor proud!!


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_aren't you concerned about the magnifying qualities of the tint that was shown here?


Nope.









_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Congrats, Nice car, and what a great color choice!
Kevin









Thanks Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_FamilyDub:
Here's a link to the post that Arthur refers to: Tint on Eos. It's not an Eos specific issue, the same problem would arise with any car if the inside surface of the tinting film was reflective, the top was left down, and the windows were left up. You might want to have a look at that post, though.
Michael

Michael, 
I saw the posts before, but if I'm going to park, lock the car and walk away with the top down, what's the point of leaving the windows up?

_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_hum, sorry but, what's a bra ? 

The clear bra material I have on the front of the car and mirrors is manufactured by 3M. Its installed sort of like window tint and protects the front of the car beautifully. After the complete drying time (like 2 days in the sun) you can wash, polish and wax it like you do the rest of the car. Here are a few pictures of a Porsche 911-GT3 race car with a clear bra after competing in the Rolex 24 Hours at Daytona.































Name's Andrew BTW


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

first pic of my EOS


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*My Eos*

It was finally nice enough in Chicago to take pictures. I've been waiting 3 months to post my pics. So here's my Eos!
















Alex


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: My Eos (ChicagoVW)*

Nice, Real Nice. Good shine on that puppy!
Kevin


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

in black with those rims = SCHWEET!!!!


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sunday inside the DC beltway*

The attached photo is a cell phone shot from this past Sunday. 
I spent a few minutes that afternoon trying to decide between taking a walk, going for a drive, or having a cigar. 
Then I realized I could drive to the park and do all three.

















If you're lurking on the treads, trying to figure out if you should get one... here's my latest update: I haven't had any leaks, this thing loves to move, and it even makes me happy to drive to work on a Monday morning.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales*

Had a great afternoon drive, and took my camera along.








Didn't turn many heads, because it was pretty desolate. However, I did attract one particular admirer......


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales (Gadgeteer1066)*

Norman
Nice pictures.... there are times when I really miss England's Green and Pleasant Land... Now don't go running up to the Lakes and taking pictures, or I'll get really homesick.. I lived in Windermere for 2 years, while I went to school at Manchester Poly..
-Mark


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales (mark_d_drake)*

Is that a speed camera disguised as a sheep?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

No, but you're not allowed to shoot it either


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales (mark_d_drake)*

In some markets, these are considered the same image...
















...and looking them side by side.. I'm a bit undecided myself!!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*EOS greets the dawn...*

Took this one the other morning...


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales (archiea)*



archiea said:


> I used to work in a lonely signalbox on the railway in Derbyshire. They look quite attractive after a 12 hour shift!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

You know it's cold when the sheep wear ski masks. Trivia time...in the north of England they made different dry stone walls for blackface sheep. As the blackface breed can climb ordinary stone walls easily, the masons built leaving visible gaps, like sky holes, further up the walls. The blackface look up, go "That's a bit dodgy" and apparently don't risk scrambling and falling.
I'll get me coat....
John


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: An afternoon in the Yorkshire Dales (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_In some markets, these are considered the same image...
...and looking them side by side.. I'm a bit undecided myself!!























If the one on the right walked up and started following me around, I would invite her in the car. The one on the left got a polite 'No. Now go away and stop trying to tell me you are a car connoisseur'.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS greets the dawn... (mark_d_drake)*

Mark, that is one great early morning pic. You know the problem with the Lakes though, it seldom stops raining. Now, I am told with some authority that it never rains in southern CA............
Maybe, as the weather picks up, we should have another thread, showing off our cars in artistic and breathtakingly attractive locations. OK, UK here, so we will do quaint and olde worlde, rest of the world can do spectacular.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Finally,the weather was good enough to take some pics


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (andythai)*

Andy,
That is a great looking car. Fantastic colour, great choice in wheels and interior... in fact it looks just like mine, except I see you have the xenons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Gadgeteer1066)*

Hi Norman, thanks alot for the car. :thumbup I added the Xenons when ordering the car because I do alot of night driving.Up to now im very impressed with them,espesially the cornering lights.With the car in general I am very very satisfied.I rememeber in another post you said that the wheels are difficult to clean.....Oh how right you were,it takes ages to clean them







Andy


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (andythai)*

BUMP!































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Siriusly)*

Jason
Nice to see another 3.2, I sometimes feel a little outnumbered here...







, Does the dog get to ride in it ?
Mark


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*

The dog doesnt even get to go in the Passat. Hell,the dog doesn't even get to sniff the eos...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Siriusly)*

That's no fun
















Woof....
-Mark


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_








Woof....
-Mark

Light interior+dog= hard work!!
Brave man


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Actually, dog was the main reason for choosing Moonrock grey over black or beige, since 'golden' wasn't an option


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Actually, dog was the main reason for choosing Moonrock grey over black or beige, since 'golden' wasn't an option









We used to have a Golden Labrador that molted hair on an epic scale. Everything in the house (suite/carpets etc) were changed to Labrador colour over time.
Didn't show the hairs, but had a boring beige house!!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Took Sheila out for a little drive today.

Walnut Creek to Santa Cruz.










Back through Gilroy








and then eventually back home!

Still can't get over the gas mileage!!








I traded my 15 mpg







Jeep Wrangler for the Eos.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (SheilaEOS)*

Nice, you might want to post the 2nd shot in the interesting / beautiful post ( Not that I want to be the one who decides what falls in that category, but I think it would complement the other shots there nicely).
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3154930


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (SheilaEOS)*

Sheila(?),
Do you have the Moonrock Gray interior? I liked the thought of that with the Silver Essence, but was afraid to order sight unseen. There were none in Colorado at the time I ordered, so i just went with Candy White which I knew would look good with the Moonrock.
How do you like the combo?


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (PaulZooms)*

Hey Paul...
"Sheila" is my car...I'll speak for her.








My color combo (Silver Essence / Moonrock) looks great!
(Wouldn't have bought it otherwise.)








It was one of the (few) on the lot and it caught my eye. There was a Candy White w/ Cornsilk and a Candy White with Moonrock there. Both looked great, but I personally would have gone with the Candy White / Moonrock had my Silver Essence not been there.

There was a *beautiful *Island Gray / Titan Black leather and Sport package there...but out of my price range. No worries, gives me something to look forward to!! 



_Modified by SheilaEOS at 2:40 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_
Still can't get over the gas mileage!!








I traded my 15 mpg







Jeep Wrangler for the Eos. 

I traded in my Wrangler for an Eos too. It is hard to compare the two vehicles, as they are very different. But getting twice as far on the same amount of gas is a nice perk of the Eos...and the ease of putting the top down isn't bad either!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

you said.... "gas"..... ahhehehe...


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*









More: http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...9270/ 


_Modified by sethworld at 6:03 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (sethworld)*

wow, that black interior is really looking sharp my friend.... looks like you got the sport package with the butt-bolstering seats...










_Modified by archiea at 1:50 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

yep... sport package. Those seats really do a good job holding me in.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Bster67)*

The Wrangler was much fun...when I had the time to go play in it.
Unfortunately, my reality is more commuting than muddin' and snowin'.
Also, can't beat the convenience of a top that doesn't require Velcro and zippers!!


















_Modified by SheilaEOS at 8:44 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (SheilaEOS)*

Hey, I found a used Eos for a good price.... the original owner, Sal Vage says it HAD halogen lights, it HAD pasenger air bags, it HAD power seats, it HAD a 3.2L, it HAD an invinc-a-shield, as well as having HAD a ding free body...








(yes, I'm bored these days....)


_Modified by archiea at 10:24 AM 4-5-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (archiea)*

Really board, unless you found the first Coupe only EOS... Let try and stay vaguely on topic shall we...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*

yeah, its a passat... but its the best I could do!! ;P Yeah, lets stay on topic..... AND POST MORE PICTURES PEOPLE!!! ... so selfish.. all of you....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (archiea)*

I think that picture should be the first post in the slammed Eos thread.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

After a long wait and a pesky bent rim I finnaly got her out on the road (despite the unseasonalbly chilly weather)....only problem is.....








...THIS ONE always wants to drive!!!


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (andythai)*

recently purchased the new car for my s/o so here she is in red with the top down:
































































she's a cutie..... the car



















_Modified by ksteele at 10:12 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

Like the plate lol


----------



## nikak (May 30, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (ksteele)*

Ksteele, is there really a car in these photos?










_Modified by nikak at 5:53 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

nice car, but even nicer model


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

It finally arrived in Sydney!
Ordered in December, biult in March and deliveried in June











Check out my Album for some more pics








http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x217/sydeos/



_Modified by sydeos at 10:33 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (sydeos)*

Congrats on the new Eos Leigh!
Very nice looking, I'm generally not a big fan of silver, but I really like the red on silver combo, it looks really sharp.
Enjoy your new ride.
Kevin


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

BAD JOKE FOLLOWS:
Hey, that car's steering wheel is on the wrong side !!!!
Sorry, I had to say it. I always fondly remember my father going over curbs on vacation in England the first few outings that he had to drive. It's no small feat to drive on the wrong side (regardless of the "correct" or "right" side is to you; pun intended.) .


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Click the signature*

Here you go.....click the signature







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Click the signature (Rmon)*

Ha!! i've never seen the car from the outside with the front windscreen up!!1 it gives it a groucho marx kinda of eyebrows!!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Click the signature (Rmon)*

Not bad but I wonder what it would have looked like if the chrome part of the grille was the same color as the car. BTW what kind of paint and what kind of prep did you use?
Andy


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are a couple. Since my wife bought a GLI at the same time, I took a reflection of her GLI in my Eos' VW symbol.









And here is mine under a dogwood tree.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (kluski44)*

Bump.... so superjohn can view the photo's of my Eos, as per his request.
Kevin


----------



## Fuzzybunny (Mar 14, 2007)

*Yippee, another black one!*

Hi Everyone,
Got my eos last week after 20 weeks wait







.
Here's a few pics taken this weekend after a mainly sunny few days in Glastonbury UK. (note the famous Tor in the background). July 07 UK spec black TFSI Eos Sport with titanium cloth seats, Luxury/Winter packs, 6CD and Det Tow bar. Most excellent car, very pleased indeed., Cheers, fuzzy.

















_Modified by Fuzzybunny at 12:52 PM 7-11-2007_

_Modified by Fuzzybunny at 12:53 PM 7-11-2007_


_Modified by Fuzzybunny at 12:55 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Yippee, another black one! (Fuzzybunny)*

Very nice Eos and pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Yippee, another black one! (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_Very nice Eos and pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats on the new Eos, Enjoy!!


----------



## dpawson (Apr 18, 2007)

*Paprika Red w/ Black Interior*

Just picked it up yesterday after a 3-4 month wait for delivery. Definitely enjoying so far, though it is more different than my previous car than I would have expected, and will take a bit of getting used to. Wanted to get a picture up, since I didn't see many good pictures of this color combo when I was considering it (not that these are necessarily good pictures either heh)

An album of pictures can be found here here


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Paprika Red w/ Black Interior (dpawson)*

Dave -- Nice!!! Drive it in the best of health!! 
A V-6 with Luxury Trim -- you have a rare car already!!!


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Yippee, another black one! (Fuzzybunny)*

Glastonbury UK! Woot! I'm Glastonbury, CT, USA here.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Paprika Red w/ Black Interior (dpawson)*

Be safe and enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Paprika Red w/ Black Interior (SoCalMan)*

2 3.2's in San Mateo.... Yeah !


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

OK - first is a picture of both of my Eos (what is the plural?) - I'll leave you to figure it out - - -








And this is a pic of my first Eos - - -


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Sealy)*

Ok, so one's in Europe judging by the Interior / licence plate holder...


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Ok, so one's in Europe judging by the Interior / licence plate holder...

Both of them in Maryland.








The 1:23 is sitting on the roof of my full size one.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_
The 1:23 is sitting on the roof of my full size one.










May I ask where you purchased the 1:23??


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_

May I ask where you purchased the 1:23??

Ooops, it's actually a 1:24. Sorry.








http://europromo-store.stores.....html


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_
Both of them in Maryland.









The 1:23 is sitting on the roof of my full size one.









Damn, I feel stupid...


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Sealy)*

Thanks.


----------



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*

Cool little car! Where did you get it? I want one too!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_
Ooops, it's actually a 1:24. Sorry.








http://europromo-store.stores.....html


Note they also have the Norev 1/18th Scale
http://europromo-store.stores.....html


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_
Note they also have the Norev 1/18th Scale


Yea, but only in light blue.







And, to quote the old song: I want Candy.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Note they also have the Norev 1/18th Scale

And you might want to pick this one up for Christmas.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

Well, if anyone finds a Paprika red/beige model, please post it here. Thanks!!


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

Here's a couple recent shots of my Eos...



















_Modified by Eismeer Blue at 12:40 AM 7-21-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

Nice pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_Well, if anyone finds a Paprika red/beige model, please post it here. Thanks!!

That's exactly the color combo I'm getting.








I found this site:
http://www.velocityjournal.com....html
1 of the pics:










_Modified by Dan_Eos at 2:59 AM 7-21-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*

You'll love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan_Eos* »_
That's exactly the color combo I'm getting.









Me too! Thanks for the pics -- now I can have my exact car on my desktop until it arrives. Well almost -- mine's the 2008 Lux, so wood trim, and I have another two months to wait.
And, my thoughts and prayers that you return safe. Thanks for what you are doing!


_Modified by shorenuf at 8:17 AM 7-21-2007_


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_
Me too! Thanks for the pics -- now I can have my exact car on my desktop until it arrives.








I'm way ahead of you


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re:*

Finally finished with mods so decided to post some pictures of my baby. How many mods can you find?
























First Hint
















Freebie - this one doesn't show up in other pictures








I may add more next year, depends on how soon hubby forgets price tag of spoiler / paint / install.








Ironically, the car has added a mod to me - hair turned very blonde this summer.








-dawn


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (theothereos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_Finally finished with mods so decided to post some pictures of my baby. How many mods can you find?


Dawn,
Monster Mats
Aluminum Dead Pedal
Mud Flaps
Smoked Turn Signals
Tinted Mirrors
Spoiler
Aluminum Ashtray cover
Sassy Front License Plate
Rear Plate frame
Did I get them all? What do I win?


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*

I think he has 18" Samarkind wheels -- not standard on a 2.0.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (shorenuf)*

Needs smoked Rear Lights...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I have noticed on my Eos that the gap between the hood and grille seems slightly wider on the right than left side. After seeing many head-on Eos photos, I'm thinking it's pretty widespread. Maybe it's just an optical illusion.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (theothereos)*

I think shorenuf got most of the mods I see.
But I'm guessing that the Samarkands are 17" included with the packages Dawn chose. (looks like the Sport package maybe, then Samarkands are std.)
I _think_ that she also added chrome rings on the Climatronic controls (but I don't know who gets those included)
And there is _probably_ a custom rear license plate, unless she hasn't decided yet.
BTW Dawn, I recommend the Euro mats-- NC doesn't have enough snow or mud for me to need the Monster mats, and the Euro mats are easy to clean.
I would also recommend sill protectors, although I haven't gotten them yet. But I keep brushing the sills with my big feet.
William


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (kghia)*

Looks like a Sport package. Samarkand wheels are 18 inch and standard on '07 3.2 Eos and a $400 option on 2.0 with Lux or Sport packages. Standard 17 inch wheels on the '07 Sport is the Avignon.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Did I get them all? What do I win?

You missed two... hint one is mentioned in a later post.
Prize? Pride in having the sharpest eyes and knowing what is truly an after market upgrade.









_Quote »_I think he has 18" Samarkind

I don't count the wheels because they not an after market upgrade. Kudos to Andy for noting the sport package upgrade. Also, just for the record, I'm a she not a he.









_Quote »_Needs smoked Rear Lights

Totally agree - now how do I convince hubby they are a need?
Hi William, you found one that was missed earlier.








I'm going to stick with the Monster mats for now. I'm amazed at how much mud / dirt I track in. Last weekend it was sand, next weekend it will be dirt again after hiking in the smokies. 
Happy Driving!
-dawn


----------



## nikolnd (Sep 11, 2007)

Dave did you buy your eos at the boardwalk in redwood city? if you did then we bought our eos's at the same place. Why did you have to wait for yours?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (theothereos)*

I'm going to say that you have changed the front turn signal bulbs to the chromed/yellow bulbs, because I don't see the orange under the headlights with them off. It could just be the angle of light, but mine looked orange even when off until changed them (under $20 for pair)
I've gotten some dirt & mud on my rubber Euro mats too-- just nothing that required a deeply ridged reservoir.







I just wipe or shake them off. Watch out for coolers stored in the back seat going home--they look clean, but get dirt on the bottom, then on your seat.
William


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I'm going to say that you have changed the front turn signal bulbs to the chromed/yellow bulbs, because I don't see the orange under the headlights with them off. It could just be the angle of light, but mine looked orange even when off until changed them (under $20 for pair)

Nope - fairly easy to see change, just need to look in the right picture and look for something shiny.


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Pics of Candy White with Deep Red Leather*

My new car was delivered today. I love it.
Pics of what I'm told is a rare combination.
























The sun was setting when I got around to taking this lot. I think you can get the drift though.








Now where am I up to in the manual?........










_Modified by Mr Fred Nerk at 4:54 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Fred,
Congrats, to car looks great. I was actually considering getting mine in white but then I decided on black.
Damir


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Looks great Fred - mine's in the country now, being pre-delivered. Another 10 days or so and I'll be adding my photo to the list.


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Pics of Candy White with Deep Red Leather (Mr Fred Nerk)*








Not fair Fred!!!!
Ordered mine 2 months before you (March 3).
Manufactured 1 month before yours (June 25).
Arrived in Melbourne earlier (September 5).
And I still haven't got it!!
Anyway, enjoy your new EOS.
You are right about the rare combination.
Haven't seen any white ones, and the ones I have, have had black leather.
_Modified by lanmarc at 12:55 AM 10-5-2007_


_Modified by lanmarc at 1:06 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Pics of Candy White with Deep Red Leather (lanmarc)*

Nice car Fred, congrats, I like the White on Red combo. The Red Leather is not offered here, or I would have considered it for our car.
Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Our Eos


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*

Nice car Andy, congrats.
That looks like a vanity plate on the front, what does it say?
Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Actually Kevin that is kind of a tough question to answer. When I originally ordered that plate many years ago it wasn't considered a vanity plate. If you got a request for a specific sequence in early enough, you may have been lucky enough to get it. At one time everyones plate renewal was at the same time. Now they are staggered throughout the year. I had tried for my initials followed by 4444. I ended up with the next number which was 4445. Now to get that type of plate you have to pay extra and still there is no guarantee you can get what you want. I am thinking about a new personalized plate though as soon as I can settle on a number/letter sequence that hasn't been taken. We can now check this on line here.


_Modified by cb391 at 4:11 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*

Fred... very nice looking car! You made the white stand out well with those coloured seats.








Dcoz... yoohoo.... hope to see your pictures soon.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I've got a question for all you shutterbug EOS owners. Long story short, I will be getting a new 08 EOS and I am trying to get a feel for some of the other color combinations out there. What I am looking for in particular is a picture of the interior with the following options:
Moonrock grey leather
Luxury package wood trim
My 07 EOS was cornsilk with wood trim and although I was scared of the combination, it turned out to be so much better than I expected. So if any who one has that combo could snap a picture or direct me to anything better than the vw.com build page I would be eternally grateful.
Thanks!


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Hey just4fun,
Wow! Another Eos! Deep pockets eh?








Best of luck. Regarding pictures, it's not always 100% (but you can get a good idea). Seeing a combination in the flesh is always a better indication.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I've got a question for all you shutterbug EOS owners. Long story short, I will be getting a new 08 EOS and I am trying to get a feel for some of the other color combinations out there. What I am looking for in particular is a picture of the interior with the following options:
Moonrock grey leather
Luxury package wood trim


I would definitely get the moonrock grey, the doorpanels look better and you get black carpet. I'd really wait until MY2009 if possible so you can also get the RNS510 navigation. Sorry, no pic with wood trim though.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:49 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dime-a-Dozen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dime-a-Dozen* »_
Wow! Another Eos! Deep pockets eh?










Hehe, no. VW is picking up the tab on this one which is why I can't wait for the 09.


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (domext)*

Pics of my new EOS next to my other baby, both a blast to drive.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jdurhan)*

Your Eos chooses friends wisely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice Cars!! Congrats on the new Eos.
Kevin


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

*(just4fun)*

thanks Kevin, maybe you can help me. I'm looking for an ipod adapter that will charge ipod as well as audio. I have the 6 cd changer in dash. Any idea's
JIM


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun) (jdurhan)*

I use http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-...r=8-7 in my passat. 
I find the quality is good. If you're an audiophile you may notice some static at higher volumes. I consider myself pretty picky about audio and am pleased with the product. I have been using it for probably 5-6 months as well. I found that many stores are much more expensive than Amazon was for the piece. Also, my radio in the Passat is horrible. It won't pick up hardly ANY stations, and I have to crank the volume pretty highly (50-75% max?) to get it to my "level" I think this is a only a problem in my case. I'm fairly sure having the radio turned up is why I notice some "static." By Static, I actually mean a fuzz sound that could be found in some recordings. I only hear it when the songs are switching or if there is a silent part of a song. Really not an issue for me.
You may, however, be looking into doing the whole integrated Ipod thing. I think i've read of others doing it and having success. This seems like a cheaper alternative. You didn't mention anything about controlling the Ipod via the radio controls, so maybe this is perfect for you? 
hope that helps!


_Modified by Siriusly at 1:20 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## jdurhan (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun) (Siriusly)*

thank you for the suggestion, I have tried those devices in other cars. I would prefer to be able to control through the radio, have it integrated into the system, I have read some things about Enfig products was hoping someone has tried them.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun) (jdurhan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdurhan* »_thanks Kevin, maybe you can help me. I'm looking for an ipod adapter that will charge ipod as well as audio. I have the 6 cd changer in dash. Any idea's
JIM

Hi Jim,
I'm not big on ipods (my kids are, but not me) so I found it easier to dump a bunch of mp3's onto CD's and load them into the six disc changer.
There has been lots of discussion regarding ipod adapters here on the forum. Here are a couple threads to get you started. If you run a search on "ipod", you will probably find half dozen more threads.
Hope you find the info you are looking for.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3403952
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3449653
Kevin


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
Hehe, no. VW is picking up the tab on this one which is why I can't wait for the 09.

So what's the story here? You've had your Eos since, what, Aug. 06 or something like that? What's gone sour?
Justin


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*My Eos in Arizona*

My '08 Eos, Mother Nature's mountains. Wow! to it all.


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_My '08 Eos, Mother Nature's mountains. Wow! to it all.
























Great!!! you got it. Great isn't it?
I finally got my tags for mine... just need a camera now.
Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (Dan_Eos)*

Hi Dan!
Yes, it is awesome. I have spent the last 3 days reading and absorbing the manual! I think I have mastered the NAV -- that was the worst of it. After 9 years driving a car whose biggest feature was a tape player, the Eos is exciting, but a bit daunting. All that being said, driving it is an absolute pleasure. And, I love the color combo as I know you do.








Enjoy the ride! Roberta


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (shorenuf)*

Cograts on finally getting the car Roberta! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But what's with the beautiful crystal blue sky, AND THE TOP UP! tsk tsk tsk.








Kevin


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Cograts on finally getting the car Roberta! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But what's with the beautiful crystal blue sky, AND THE TOP UP! tsk tsk tsk.








Kevin

Okay, okay, Kevin. You are absolutely right!








This was today . . .








Words cannot adequately describe the fun! 


_Modified by shorenuf at 2:21 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (shorenuf)*

Now that's more like it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_Words cannot adequately describe the fun! 

I agree








A good friend of mine drove my car on the way to church this morning and he was enjoying himself very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Bump


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: My Eos in Arizona (just4fun)*

I love your landscaping. It actually acknowledges the area of the country you live in. You must see wonderful, natural native wildlife. But I digress...


----------



## LiLR32BunnY (Jun 25, 2004)

hii. . . look at me !


----------



## matt_la (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*









I just joined the EOS member club. Picked up this awesome silver 2007 EOS with the no longer available Sports package in LA last week.
I have driven 1000 miles in one week. What an amazing car!
The picture is taken at the Fillmore train depot North of Los Angeles.
_Modified by matt_la at 9:39 PM 2-17-2008_


_Modified by matt_la at 9:48 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## MarkAlan (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (matt_la)*

I picked up my Eos about a month ago. I finally got a chance to take some photos this morning. Thanks to all of you in helping me go from a 2006 Passat to my 2008 Eos. You may not know you helped me (being more of a lurker here), but you have and it is appreciated!


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

Here's mine in keene Valley NY.


----------



## HayLo (Nov 15, 2005)

*Sexy in Black*

Heres my baby, almost a year old...


----------



## Drop Top Hottie (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (MarkAlan)*

Hey Guys! I bought my EOS last summer after my lease on my Jetta ended. I was totally excited and I couldnt wait to get my EOS and I finally did and I love it! A friend of mine did a photoshoot for me in Century City, CA, the month that I bought my car. So here's one of the pictures.


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Drop Top Hottie)*

Great pics, all!
Feeding my lust......
Looking at an Icelandic Grey with the red Nappa leather.
Anyone got a pic?
Cheers,
Adam


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

my Candy White with Black leather. first customer car in HK, after ten months waiting !!!



_Modified by superjohn at 7:14 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (superjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superjohn* »_my Candy White with Black leather. first customer car in HK, after ten months waiting !!!


Very nice...congratulations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (superjohn)*

Congratulations, nice car.
Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (Drop Top Hottie)*

Really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Drop Top Hottie* »_Hey Guys! I bought my EOS last summer after my lease on my Jetta ended. I was totally excited and I couldnt wait to get my EOS and I finally did and I love it! A friend of mine did a photoshoot for me in Century City, CA, the month that I bought my car. So here's one of the pictures.


----------



## bLing_bora (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (swordfish1)*

This is my baby... 2007 Eos 2.0T, Canadian version, black leather, 18" Samarkand Wheels, wind-blocker and Parking sensor.

















_Modified by bLing_bora at 8:30 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (bLing_bora)*

Congrats on the new car. Nice color combo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (bLing_bora)*

Very nice...enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

two new night photos of my white baby


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (superjohn)*

Very cool photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geladi GR (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (superjohn)*

Fantastic photos superjohn!!!! And beautiful car!! Hope you have fun driving it...!!


----------



## dcpiv (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (jjoerugged)*

Dirty, muddy, and snow on the ground, but I JUST picked it up.
































Loving it.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (dcpiv)*

Congrats and enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (dcpiv)*

...um, I really hope that's not a recent picture...snow??? Anyway, love the huffs, did the dealer swap them out for you?


----------



## dcpiv (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (flheat)*

Welcome to Calgary, where one can experience 4 seasons in the span of a day.
Yes, the dealer did it for me.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: OWNERS photos...please read guidelines (dcpiv)*

Congrats Chris, The wheels look great.
Photo's look the same as mine when we picked ours up, only difference is we picked ours up in February.
Stupid bloody weather, but the snow should be gone by Monday if the forecast holds.
Kevin


----------

